# wedding photographer (preferably idiot) needed



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2015)

Saw this today.....


_Are you a senior photography student or are you a photographer wanting to build your portfolio? We have the perfect job for you!! 

What better way to build your portfolio than with a small intimate wedding!!! 

We are looking for someone who has a keen eye, a talent for quality portrait photography and can direct us for the best shots to capture this beautiful day! We want peace of mind knowing we will have beautiful photos of our special celebration, but can't go over budget. 


We will start out with the ceremony outdoors (October 17th). Followed by family group shots and shots of us together and with our son on the beautiful park grounds, capturing our joy along with the sunset, water, boats, fall colours and nature around us. Afterwards, we will head to the downtown core for more photos with the old architecture in the backdrop and then head to our reception, where we would like some more photographs of our happy moments together and with our friends and family. 

We will pay $20/hour for 10 hours (2:30 p.m. Saturday, October 17th - 12:30 a.m. Sunday, October 18th). Plus $20/hour for 5 hours of editing to polish a minimum of 500 amazing photos of our event, saved as high quality picture files on a memory stick and given to us within one week after our event (no later than 12:00 p.m. Sunday, October 25th, 2015) . As well, you will recieve a delicious meal at a 4.5 star restaurant as payment for your services. 

We will pay you a 10% deposit upfront to book you for the event and the remainder after we receive the memory stick of 500+ edited photographs of our wedding day and have checked their quantity and quality. 

** Photographer must have their own quality, professional camera and necessary equipment.A portfolio of your work to date is a must! Must have own transportation for the event. 

Only serious inquiries please! _


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

I would do it for free if they ask nicely ;D, but I am not a student nor a pro wanting to build my portfolio, and tbh wedding is the last thing I want to do as a pro 8)


----------



## distant.star (Sep 10, 2015)

.
This is almost too contrived.

Hell, I got a lot more than that 40 years ago!!


----------



## risc32 (Sep 10, 2015)

I believe it.already someone here is offering to do it for free! 

I'd just like to eat my food at a table instead of sitting on my pelican case behind the DJ table.


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

risc32 said:


> I believe it.already someone here is offering to do it for free!
> 
> I'd just like to eat my food at a table instead of sitting on my pelican case behind the DJ table.



Just a joke, I only do it for free for friends and family and only in addition to the pro, here pros rarely use a telephoto at a wedding, unless you count the 24-70 as a telephoto, and so my 70-200 2.8 offers a different look


----------



## Pookie (Sep 10, 2015)

That's great, my NR deposit for even the most basic wedding package is $1500  ... I'm sure they will find someone who will give it a shot though and then complain how bad photographers are these days. Ottawa... go figure ehh.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2015)

Where are you going to find a high quality professional camera that uses memory sticks?


----------



## TeT (Sep 10, 2015)

get what you pay for or get what you ask for

In this case, I think it will be both..


----------



## unfocused (Sep 10, 2015)

There is so much wrong with this, but honestly, five hours of editing for 500 photos? Could they be any more clueless?

How much do you want to bet that once they get the flash drive with the pictures on them they will find that the pictures fail to meet their standards and they stiff the photographer?

And then there is this: "...capturing our joy along with the *sunset*, water, boats, fall colours... Afterwards, we will head to the downtown core for more photos with the old architecture in the backdrop."

So, let's head downtown after sunset for photos with the old architecture in the background.


----------



## benperrin (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh Don.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 10, 2015)

*Wedding Photographer?*

I recently shot my first wedding in years. I'd promised myself that I was not going to do any more weddings, but my friends asked very nicely and offered me a lot of money. The reason they needed me was because it was a kinky wedding that involved a lot of nudity and wild activities that a regular photographer would not be comfortable with.

As I expected, it was exhausting, but my friends received a lot of great images that I was proud of. 

My respect for good wedding photographers was increased even more than before. Those guys and gals really earn their pay. I am certainly not going to do any more weddings unless someone twists my arm and offers big money.

And yes, I got to sit on my new Pelican case. Those things are built like bank vaults. Do they make one with a built in seat cushion?


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Many thanks Dan for making us laugh!
I hope he won't find anyone that can do it because, it will make his/her first and last wedding experience.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh, Don.


----------



## Casinowatcher (Sep 10, 2015)

At the end of the day it’s you who owed them for being part of their wedding? ;D


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Wedding Photographer?*



drmikeinpdx said:


> As I expected, it was exhausting, but my friends received a lot of great images that I was proud of.



I think some samples are in order


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Wedding Photographer?*



drmikeinpdx said:


> it was a kinky wedding that involved a lot of nudity and wild activities that a regular photographer would not be comfortable with.



Oh lordy, I've lead a sheltered life!

On the other hand I now know that I'm not a 'regular photographer'  ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 10, 2015)

unfocused said:


> How much do you want to bet that once they get the flash drive with the pictures on them they will find that the pictures fail to meet their standards and they stiff the photographer?



Or they may be perfectly happy with the photographs. It depends on the expectations of the couple and they type of photographs they are looking for... and are willing to pay for.


----------



## Zv (Sep 10, 2015)

Ha! Aye right! Edit 500 plus, PLUS  pics in 5 hours and then hand them over for inspection and who's to say they don't turn around and say "nah, they're not what we expected" and try and swindle you!?! 

I know job market is slim pickings but there's better ways to make money. Jog on! 

I would laugh but I know some poor dude will end up doing it!


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 10, 2015)

I kind of like the whole receiving a meal at a 4.5 star restaurant as payment for your services part. 

Seriously, don't you want to feed your photographer(s) anyway to keep them going with fuel in the tank and for convenience? The guy (or gal) is shooting basically non stop for 10 hours trying to capture every moment. If you don't feed the individual then do you expect them to run off for an hour to grab a bite and miss speeches during dinner?

I do also like the post processing a *minimum* of 500 photos in 5 hours.


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 10, 2015)

"As well, you will recieve [sic] a delicious meal at a 4.5 star restaurant as payment for your services."

They can't afford to pay the photographer, because they dropped all their coin at a swanky restaurant to feed the hordes of wedding guests.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 10, 2015)

500 images?

Total narcacissm.

You never got 500 images in the film days.

A dozen. Tops.

And to my mind (I know many will differ) thats all you need.

I'd rather a dozen brilliant images to remember the day by than 500+ mediocre or even good images.

So that should keep the cost down as well. 500/12 = 41.6
$300/41.6 = $7.2

SOLD!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 10, 2015)

This "work" is disrespectful to the dignity of the photographer. But it could be worse. It could be like the slots announcement, posted on Facebook by a novice photographer. It offers a studio photo session delivered en CD plus a gift 10 photos on paper 10x15 cm, for an amount equal to $ 27 US dollars.





I made a comment to alert her about the disaster this bargain price tactics, and how this will hurt her credibility. Below is a google translation with my comment:

I hope you do not take offense, but I have to comment. Who sees your ad immediately think that this is an adventurous beginner doing photos with negligible price to win undemanding customers. It may not be the case, but this is the first impression. Do not you think the work of a true photographer is worth the price of a cleaning lady? More than a bricklayer's assistant? At least the cleaning lady, and bricklayer's assistant NOT need to purchase and maintenance of expensive equipment, fragile, and it requires constant updating. Cleaning lady is decent work, provided it is well done, and does not create false expectations on the prospects. If someone promises to clean up in a house of 200 square meters in just one hour, and charging only $ 27, I'd say it's false advertising because it can not make a job well done in these conditions. Endear herself !!! Does your job does not have quality, you can only capture customers priced at less than half the normal? Take my observations as advice from a seasoned professional who has seen many join the branch wanting to fill your schedule with very low price, and left the market later, because only lost money. A reputation for competent professional can not get rich quick, but no legitimate service will do this. Every market has its rules, and smart shoppers realize it. Charging $ 27 for a photo service, you can get a few customers, but will scare many others, with the smell of work without due care. Think about how your potential customers see your ad. Maybe you see it as an advertisement for family size pizza for $ 2,70. Many customers would NOT want this pizza.


----------



## Patak (Sep 10, 2015)

SERIOUSLY...

i paid a student to help me clean up my garden $20.00/hour (CAN).

This wedding job is for a desperate guy/girl, beginner..

Having an expectation that someone who would take this job would have a working portfolio or necessary equipment is an illusion. 

Most people get married only once (or twice). Would you trust someone with no experience and likely poor equipment to document one in a lifetime occasion?


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 10, 2015)

Back in the day you got a portrait, black and white, no smiling.
Maybe more people would do wedding photography if only a dozen pictures were expected.
Vows, Family, Candid in the Park. Four of each and you're golden. I don't think I've ever actually seen more than a dozen pictures of any given wedding anyway.
Personally, for myself, I'm also hoping for a short, small wedding. Spending all day at this stuff is exhausting for the bride and groom too. I don't get the appeal.
And I *HATE* Tuxedos. Feels like being wrapped in dynamite knowing that if you sneeze wrong it's going to cost $20 at the cleaners.
(Of course I'm just a bachelor and haven't had the luxury of asking a woman for her opinion...)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 10, 2015)

Patak said:


> SERIOUSLY...
> 
> i paid a student to help me clean up my garden $20.00/hour (CAN).
> 
> ...



Consider it from this viewpoint...

"Hey hon, I posted an ad for a photographer on CL for our wedding. If we get lucky, someone with a decent camera will answer it and maybe take better pictures than if Uncle Jim shoots everything with his smartphone. And I offered some serious cash so get ready to answer the phone and line up the interviews!"

A lot of folks consider anything better than nothing. Most of the folks in this forum have an informed, realistic and respectable attitude about what is good and reasonable. But to many folks these days, pictures are nothing more than smartphone images on Facebook so they don't need much to be impressed.

I'd love to know how this turns out. It would be interesting regardless of whether it's a disaster or somewhat of a success.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 10, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you want to bet that once they get the flash drive with the pictures on them they will find that the pictures fail to meet their standards and they stiff the photographer?
> ...



Maybe. But something tells me this couple is expecting a $10,000 wedding shoot for $300 and when they don't get it, they will stiff the photographer, claim he/she didn't meet their requirements and maybe even threaten a lawsuit. I see this ending very badly.


----------



## johnnycash (Sep 10, 2015)

It's a lawyer's wedding. Take a look at this:

We will pay $20/hour for 10 hours. Plus $20/hour for 5 hours of editing to polish a minimum of 500 amazing photos of our event, saved as high quality picture files on a memory stick and given to us within one week after our event .
*you will recieve a delicious meal at a 4.5 star restaurant as payment for your services. *

So they will pay him in food worth $300. Smart! 8)


----------



## mrzero (Sep 10, 2015)

johnnycash said:


> It's a lawyer's wedding. Take a look at this:
> 
> We will pay $20/hour for 10 hours. Plus $20/hour for 5 hours of editing to polish a minimum of 500 amazing photos of our event, saved as high quality picture files on a memory stick and given to us within one week after our event .
> *you will recieve a delicious meal at a 4.5 star restaurant as payment for your services. *
> ...



As a lawyer, I have to point out that you left out the "as well" before the line about the meal. So, $300 cash plus a 4.5 star restaurant meal. 

I hope they are providing the USB memory stick.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 10, 2015)

.
I have to wonder how many young people marrying today have ever seen a genuine wedding album from 30-50 years ago!

I think it would be quite a revelation for many reasons.


----------



## benperrin (Sep 11, 2015)

Tinky said:


> 500 images?
> 
> Total narcacissm.
> 
> ...



I'm certainly glad I'm not back in the film days for that reason. A dozen is far too little to deliver. I think at most weddings I've been part of I deliver about 70-80 in "signature" images (a collection of the best images I want clients to see), then I deliver another 200 or more other images to take the total to about 300. I struggle delivering that many to be honest and I certainly don't see the value of delivering 500 images. They all start to get too similar after a while. I make sure to have at least one shot covering every important aspect and no-one ever seems to ask for more. I've heard of photographers saying that they deliver 2000 images on a wedding day!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 11, 2015)

I didn't know Chipotle was such a highly rated eating establishment.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 11, 2015)

mrzero said:


> johnnycash said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lawyer's wedding. Take a look at this:
> ...



Also, there's this:



Don Haines said:


> We will pay you a 10% deposit upfront to book you for the event and the remainder after we receive the memory stick of 500+ edited photographs of our wedding day and have checked their quantity and *quality*.



Final payment is contingent on the couple's subjective determination of what constitutes quality photographs.


----------



## bluemoon (Sep 11, 2015)

that 10% deposit equals $30. If mommy is not willing to drive the photographer to the event, that might not be enough for the cab!

pierre


----------



## yorgasor (Sep 11, 2015)

So, if someone really wanted to get in the wedding photography business, I can see someone doing their first wedding or two at really low prices for people who are desperate for a budget wedding. The understanding is that the photos are provided on a best effort basis, and the overall wedding is rather inexpensive and low key, a couple hours tops.

This guy though... he wants to pay rates for a first time wedding while putting on a seriously high budget wedding with very demanding hours and expectations. I can't imagine wanting to do his wedding for $5k, even if it was my first wedding.


----------



## johnnycash (Sep 11, 2015)

mrzero said:


> As a lawyer, I have to point out that you left out the "as well" before the line about the meal. So, $300 cash plus a 4.5 star restaurant meal.
> 
> I hope they are providing the USB memory stick.



See how easy was to omit the phrase  What if they do the same :


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 11, 2015)

mrzero said:


> As a lawyer, I have to point out that you left out the "as well" before the line about the meal. So, $300 cash plus a 4.5 star restaurant meal.



It is for Ottawa.....good luck finding a 4.5. Star restaurant..... They will probably treat them to a meal from a chip truck....IF all 500 photos are of excellent quality.....


----------



## cpsico (Sep 11, 2015)

This is a classic example of the "Walmart " bride looking for a photographer. When confronted with this option always run in the other direction


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 11, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> This "work" is disrespectful to the dignity of the photographer.



Oh please!


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 11, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> that 10% deposit equals $30. If mommy is not willing to drive the photographer to the event, that might not be enough for the cab!
> 
> pierre



What a joke right? Why even have a deposit at that point, geez. 

Do any pros accept final payment after the event? I got married just a few years ago and everything from the venue, food, photographer, musicians, DJ, etc. required final payment before the event. Sure there was deposits way out in advance to retain services, venues, etc. But I don't think I can think of anyone who would let us pay after the fact. Not that we even asked.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 11, 2015)

benperrin said:


> I'm certainly glad I'm not back in the film days for that reason. A dozen is far too little to deliver.



It's just the right number for family and friends to sit through though, speaking as family and friend.

"Oh theres you peeking out behind a tree"
"What happened to Todd's squint? did they photoshop it?"
"Aww theres the two of you walking over a wee bridge"
"Aww, another shot of you signing a book!, they hid your hipster tattoos well didn't they, no they're not so cool now that your trying to get a decent job with healthcare and a pension"

The candids are always the best. 

"Haha, how pi5h3d were you?!"


----------



## Zv (Sep 11, 2015)

I think the expectation for more than 300 pics for a wedding even in this digital age is kind of absurd. There are only about a dozen or so quality moments worth documenting and remembering. If they want to recall every single detail there is a wonderful new fangled technology called video! 

Twelve shots is a bit too low though! I mean you kinda have to add a bit of fluff to justify your worth. I'd say 50 - 100 would be decent but depends on how many guests there are.


----------



## tbadowski (Sep 11, 2015)

You mean there's a place 1/2 star better than this?







http://www.4starpizza.ro/


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2015)

You need to understand what this customer wants: ???

1. A total of 500 photos.

2- An album of 50 photographs (of which the photographer will not profit a penny).

3. The most important of all:
400 pictures on Facebook to say "looks like Aunt Samantha looks fat". 
"looking at new car I bought". 8)
See how my tits were great after the surgery". :-X


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 11, 2015)

Zv said:


> I think the expectation for more than 300 pics for a wedding even in this digital age is kind of absurd. There are only about a dozen or so quality moments worth documenting and remembering. If they want to recall every single detail there is a wonderful new fangled technology called video!
> 
> Twelve shots is a bit too low though! I mean you kinda have to add a bit of fluff to justify your worth. I'd say 50 - 100 would be decent but depends on how many guests there are.



When I was married in 1995, we were fortunate to find a great photographer and didn't mind paying good money for his services. He was part of a husband/wife team and they had a cancellation that day so we got two shooters for the price of one! The "hard card" photo album we received has 29 double sided "pages" for a total of 58 images. It documents everything from ceremony, portraits, candids and reception. I doubt many more images are needed or necessary except for perhaps more candids. In today's culture, I guess having a lot more candids via electronic/online format from many more cameras would be nice but I can't imagine needing more than 60-75-100 professional images depending on the size of the wedding, etc. Expecting 500 is nuts.


----------

